# Hello all! I am very familar with the saltwater tank. Both reef and fish. But...



## that_dude_nick (Mar 4, 2010)

...this will be my very first time OWNING one.  I'm very excited. I have a background for working with a local petstore and they had saltwater tanks and thats where I get my little bit of knowledge but I am pondering on starting my very own reef tank using:

* 30 gal. breeding tank
* Coral-life 36" T-5 lighting
* a 10 gal. sump
* Sea-clone in-sump protein skimmer for up to 100 gals.

Those are my basic materials for right now.

I would greatly appreciate ANY feedback to help me in my attempt to start a nano reef tank.

Thank you all very much for reading/feedback.
-that_dude_nick


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the site! Plz no seaclone! they are renounly bad! Try looking into coralife superskimmers or eshopps skimmers. what fish do u wanna keep?


----------



## that_dude_nick (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm looking to do just a reef tank. Maybe a couple fish.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with Tyler forget the Seaclone and look into the ones he suggested also make sure the T-5 lighting has individual reflectors and get good test kits. When you have to ask a question after it is setup please post all your test results with the numbers as this will make things easier for us to help you. Take you time when adding things and have fun


----------



## that_dude_nick (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank yall very much for your help. I'll make sure to post every step i take.
thank you once again


----------



## that_dude_nick (Mar 4, 2010)

Well guys, I chose the Seaclone skimmer because I have heard nothing but good things from it from friends. 

And also I'm reading up on nano-tanks in a book called, "The Nano-Reef Handbook" by CR Brightwell. So far its been very informative and also very scary. I know the responsibility that obviously comes with owning a saltwater tank, in general, but the way the author is describing his/her unique ways is terrifying. But other than that the book is a GREAT read. 

In this book the author breifly mentions a "drip-system" and a "dosing system". Does anyone have an drawn out plans for such a system?

Thank you for reading and for your feedback. It is greatly helpful!
-that_dude_nick


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I always recomend this book THE CONSIENTIOUS MARINE AQUARIUST by Robert Fenner. I would not worry too much about dosing for now as it will take awhile before you get ingto any corals that might need it as regular WC's will take care of your needs IMO. I will also suggest that you get a Refractometer and NOT a Hydrometer because they are usually very inacurate and for a reef tank you need to be acurate with your SG more so than a FO system


----------



## that_dude_nick (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah the refractometer might be out of my price range.


----------



## that_dude_nick (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah the refractometer might be out of my price range.


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

Trust what they are telling you about the Seaclone, it is very bottom end as far as performance and you will hate it soon. There are not a lot of choices for quality small skimmers that fit in sump unfortunately. When I had a small system with a sump I used a hang on back like the CPR BakPak II or Aqua C Remora and hung it on the sump. It freed up more sump space for a refugium and still got the skimming done. I started with a Skilter switched to a Seaclone, then tried the Jebo 180, Prizm and Prizm Pro and a few others. The BakPak and Remora perform well.


----------



## that_dude_nick (Mar 4, 2010)

And can yall kinda explain the FO's and all the abbreviations. I'm not used to those just yet. Hate to be a pain.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

FO fish only FOWLR fish only with live rock LR live rock LS live sand DSB deep sand bed CC crushed coral and please dont use CC and so on


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

FO= Fish Only system
FOWLR= Fish only with live rock
SG= Specific Gravity

Here is a really good list:
Reef Keeping Acronyms


----------



## that_dude_nick (Mar 4, 2010)

Ohhhh. Thanks guys haha


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Can you guys please stop talking about how you only should buy the best of the best equipment. The man had a price range which he felt comfortable with. I dont even run a skimmer, so are you going to cry to me as well now?

Let people figure out what is best FOR THEM, offer advice all you want which is what this forum is all about but for the love of god please stop acting like if they dont get the top of the line stuff they will fail.


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

I fail to see anything mentioned that is top of the line. None of the skimmers mentioned is even close to top of the line, all are very affordable and even moreso when purchased used.
My recommendations were from firsthand experience with each name mentioned. The reason I even joined in is to help others avoid the mistakes I made personally and the money it would have saved me if someone had done the same for me.
Yes you learn by mistakes and trial and error but some of those trials have already been done and people have learned from them, we are here to share that experience.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

if u need a cheaper one try the odyseas. 
by the way we need to know the fish u wanna keep. u need to know the livestock's needs before deciding on the tank set-up.


----------

